# This Years Tombstones



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

For your approval, this years tombstones. The shapes come from Hedstorms templates. somewhat modified. The accessories all came from the clearance shelves at Hobby Lobby, none of them cost more that $5.00. All of them are resin and easily cut with a Dremel. If you look close at the letters you can see some after effects of "styro-melt" from spray paint, despite being sealed with two coats of latex Kilz before spraying. I learned a good leasson and will take more care next year.

My wife thinks it's creepy that I have the family name on the obelisk.

If I have any time before HW, I will do some weathering.









































http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_1464.jpg


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Those are awesome! Did you carve the cherubs or were they resin sculptures cut down?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job. Love the inset work.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

The cherubs and crosses were all resin clearance items from Hobby Lobby. The scroll pieces and plinth blocks were from the local Home Deport.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow, very nice, you did a great job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Those look really nice, man!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

great job on those!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow...that shows some serious commitment to great tombstones!

great inspiration...if only there was more time...and better weather!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Those look real! @ least real enough I wouldn't put my name on them. Great Job!
:zombie:


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those turned out great, love the cherubs touch!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

That inspires me to do tombstones. Tombstones are so bad. Those look really solid....sinister. How are you gonna present them??


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

Those look great!

I really need to redo mine, and your have motivated me to do so this year. 
Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice Tombstones...
I like the cherubs on those


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments. It makes me feel good considering the high quality stuff most of you guys put out. 

I have a mixture of older fiberboard tombstones, a half dozen newer (nice but not as elaborate as this years) foam tombstones and the new ones. Total I probably have about two dozen. Not sure how I am going to mix them up or if I should have sections, like a Boot Hill, Rich Families, etc.

Might just have to buy a new house to get a bigger front yard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are some impressive tombstones. Great job! I especially like the addition of the cherubs... adds to the realness.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice...When I die, will you design mine for me? Great Job!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!! How thick are those??? They are excellent.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Seriously, did you steal those from the cemetary? (I won't tell)
OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks so much*

Wow, such nice comments.

Day and night pictures of part of front yard last year. See what I mean about needing a bigger yard for the new tombstones?

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0279.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0297.jpg

First attempt at foam:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0289.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0292.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0291.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/jim6918/IMG_0290.jpg

I am fortunate to have access to a 36 X 48 HP plotter to print out full size templates from which I can cut the blank tombstones. Would be considerably harder without.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can't find a bigger yard I'll let you put them in mine for FREE


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow super nice- love them all


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job on those! I may have to borrow some of your designs...I might have a piece or two of some styrafoam left to work with......


----------

